# Time travel to delay villager moving out???



## spaceapple (Apr 13, 2020)

Is it possible to time travel back a day to keep a villager in boxes for an extra day (for a trade)?? Would this incur any of the current glitches? Your advice is much appreciated!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 13, 2020)

I think some people have reported the house exterior glitch happening when TTing backwards when a villager is in boxes, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 13, 2020)

i would guess it would depend on wether or not you've passed the point of the day resetting? like, if they are in boxes and the day hasn't actually changed over then you should be able to tt back a few hours (maybe even to the beginning of the day) and they should still be in boxes.

if the day has changed over then i don't think you can tt _back_ to the day they were in boxes.

but this is my guess - please don't take my work for it lol


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 15, 2020)

considered trying this once, was gonna before i went to bed tt back to 6am the same day. would think staying in the same day would not trigger any real changes on your island


----------



## Pannacotta (Jul 15, 2020)

As Long as you havent loaded the game where it has technically moved a day forward campared to your  previous loaded day, you can Indeed postpone it by setting back the clock.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know if you can stay within the same day, but this is generally what I do

Day 1 (1pm) : Rosie asks to move-out. I post a thread asking if anyone wants to take her. Someone does, but they aren't open for 12 hours and I'm nervous about the trade falling through and may want to keep her available as long as possible. I close out the game and don't play until I have to make this trade.
When the trade is about to happen, I travel to:
Day 2 (5am) : Day has just rolled over, so Rosie is in boxes now. I verify that she's awake (sometimes it gets weird and you need to TT to when the villager actually wakes up to move them out, for peppies this is 7am). 
Once I have the time set correctly, let's say the trade falls through multiple times and it's like 3-4 days until I need to sell her again (this usually isn't the case, but for hypotheticals let's say it applies). I haven't opened the game AT ALL during these 3-4 days, so I reset the time back to:
Day 2 (7:30am) : 30 minutes after the last time in-game timestamp after I save & quit.


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, as long as you don't load the game on the next day (day after a villager moves out) and keep them on the same day for as long as you see fit, the time travel won't affect anything. 
I've had the house in glitch happened to me a bunch of times wherever it was removed out and their old house exterior stayed and somebody moved into it with the wrong house. 
It really depends if you like the old house better or not.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 15, 2020)

If I were you I would just keep it in the same day (close the game at let's say 8pm, when you open it next time set the date to the same one at 8:01pm) , rather them TTing backwards, because of the glitch


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 15, 2020)

I’ve done this. As long as you tt back to earlier in the same day it’ll be fine!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 15, 2020)

Just keep TT-ing back on the same day (after 5am) to avoid glitches


----------



## justalittlemad (Jul 15, 2020)

You cant go back a day, no. What you need to do is keep the clock from rolling over to the following day. So say the villager wants to leave today July 15th. By the end of the day you'll switch the clock back to, say, 530 am July 15th. Rinse and repeat to avoid a turnover to the 16th.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 15, 2020)

From what I know about TT'ing in the game so far, theoretically it seems possible only if you time travel to stay within the same day. Do not let the clock pass 5am (start a new day) and instead keep TT'ing backwards by several hours to stay within that one day.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 19, 2020)

As long as you hold the exact same day that they are in boxes, it should be fine. If you have them in boxes and have to sleep, TT backwards to 9am or so that same day that they're in boxes. Then whenever you wake up, if you have to do things throughout the day before selling / trading the villager, just TT back to noon or so during the same in boxes day to give yourself time, and to make sure you don't accidentally load the game on the next day.


----------

